# Labelling Hoodies



## Flooded318 (Oct 31, 2010)

So we got our screened labels for our shirts all figured out, but how are people handling labelling hoodies? It's pretty tough to screen the inside fleece. Any other novel ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

If you have a two sided hood, on the inside of the hood.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Otherwise, replace the existing label with another woven or printed tag.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

I'd go with a woven tag. I don't know how a print would hold up inside of a hoodie. The fabric is different.


----------



## Flooded318 (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for the various info. We have been researching woven tags, but I notice some have really great letter detail while others, not so much. I was told that some inside woven tags are "printed" and not woven letters... and when I say printed, I think they mean printed on the white woven tags. Does this make sense?

Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Satin labels are printed. Woven labels are actually made from yarn and your logo and text are woven into the label and becomes part of the label itself.


----------



## Flooded318 (Oct 31, 2010)

splathead said:


> Satin labels are printed. Woven labels are actually made from yarn and your logo and text are woven into the label and becomes part of the label itself.


Thanks!

And when you say printed, you mean they are printed like a screen print? Can these kind of labels be used on the outside of a garment, like wrapped around the bottom seam of a tee? Or do the satin labels not stand up to the wear when on the outside?

Also, I wonder if you can print white on black satin tags?

Thanks


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

Flooded318 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And when you say printed, you mean they are printed like a screen print? Can these kind of labels be used on the outside of a garment, like wrapped around the bottom seam of a tee? Or do the satin labels not stand up to the wear when on the outside?
> 
> ...


You can definitely put them on the outside of tees, around the hems and stuff. I have a few tees with them and they've held up fine so far =)

Actually not sure how they print them though, that's a question for someone else.


----------



## Joeydantonio (Oct 12, 2010)

Flooded318 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And when you say printed, you mean they are printed like a screen print? Can these kind of labels be used on the outside of a garment, like wrapped around the bottom seam of a tee? Or do the satin labels not stand up to the wear when on the outside?
> 
> ...


Most brands use woven labels on the bottom hem, I don't see why the satin labels wouldn't work as well.

I have seen white on black satin labels before. I think you can do any color you want as long as its an option. I don't see why not.

Satin labels are cool because they have a softer/lighter feel than woven labels and kind of a little shine to them due to the material itself.. Satin labels are the labels you see on American Apparel stuff as it comes. They aren't very heavy at all or bother-some to the body in anyway. They get the job done and even are preferred by some customers.

That being said, I prefer woven labels for my own clothing line because I like the stitched look and the way they look in general.... But if they are made too big on the inside of a shirt, they can ve really annoying on a customers neck, arm, etc. 

It all depends on the style of your clothing and what you think you and your customers will like better. 
1.) a lighter simple label that can be placed anywhere with potential easier wear but not likely.
or
2.) a little thicker label that is actually sewed and placed anywhere you want, with more limited placement due to the comfortability issue... with minimum to no wear compared to satin.


----------



## Flooded318 (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks again for the various answers.

I like the idea of woven tags on the bottom outside seam of a tee, but it seems that it's difficult to get really nice crisp text with the woven method. That's why I am digging around for maybe printed tags.


----------



## Joeydantonio (Oct 12, 2010)

Flooded318 said:


> Thanks again for the various answers.
> 
> I like the idea of woven tags on the bottom outside seam of a tee, but it seems that it's difficult to get really nice crisp text with the woven method. That's why I am digging around for maybe printed tags.


Hmmm. Well, I have seen some very detailed woven labels.

Click here to check out some google images on woven labels.

I'm sure anything can be done. But if your logo or text is REALLY that strict to detail, I guess you might have to pay extra for the job or go with satin.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Flooded318 said:


> I like the idea of woven tags on the bottom outside seam of a tee, but it seems that it's difficult to get really nice crisp text with the woven method. That's why I am digging around for maybe printed tags.


I wouldn't use printed hem tags. It wouuld not look good and would cheapen your brand. Stay with woven, or embroidery.


----------



## Clothing Labels (Apr 23, 2010)

You can always use iron on woven or satin tags---this would save you the trouble of sewing or slikscreening---just my two cents!
mary


----------

